

My disappointments with Amazon DynamoDB - vaibhavpuranik
http://whynosql.com/my-disappointments-with-amazon-dynamodb/
I was really excited with Amazon’s DynamoDB annoucement. After developing for few days with it and using it in production, I was a bit disappointed.
======
rshm
DynamoDB's one of the signature offering is it's guaranteed throughput. The
size limitations might be the tradeoff for it. Its pretty much optimized hash
table and binary tree on large scale, things such as contains would not be
possible without sacrificing the performance.

